# Virage fountain pen parts



## swcrawford (Sep 8, 2014)

I built a virage rollerball in chrome. A potential customer is interested in it but would like a fountain pen. 

Does anyone know if I could buy a chrome virage FP kit and swap the RB parts for the FP parts?

Thanks in advance,
SC


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi SC, 

Check with Exotic Blanks and see if they have any like they do for the Baron. If you need to, I just made a FP last night, so I could swap nib's. I wouldn't want you to lose a sale!!

Let me know!

Thank you, 

Jon David Jones


----------



## ChrisD123 (Sep 8, 2014)

yes you can as far as i remember! shouldn't be an issue!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 8, 2014)

Yup.  Should be no problem to swap the parts.   I've done it on these.


----------



## swcrawford (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the info everyone. I knew you guys would know. Ordering another kit now.

Jon, appreciate the offer. The community around here never ceases to amaze me with its help and generosity!

SC


----------



## jondavidj (Sep 8, 2014)

You are welcome


----------

